
They Still Make and Sell New Dot Matrix Printers - evo_9
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=631&name=Printer-Dot-Matrix-Printers
======
warwick
An awful lot of systems are still setup to use carbon copies as the method for
generating the 'official' copy of a document. If you want to print onto a form
that uses carbon paper, you have to use an impact printer.

A market need still exists, it's unsurprising that someone is filling that
need.

~~~
CognitiveLens
I think part of the surprise is not that the need is being fulfilled, but the
fact it is a need at all.

------
jdietrich
Never underestimate switching costs. For the kind of organisation that plans
IT purchasing five years in advance, a $500 dot matrix printer is a bargain.

